# My African Mantis(?) has gone brown :S



## Evil_Berzerker (May 27, 2007)

I have a young (not sure of the instar) that shed about 2 weeks ago he used to be a green colour but now hes went brown and im just wondering if theres anything wrong or if hes just developing camouflage because hes spent most of his time hanging from a black ash branch i have in the tank (its actually brown its just called the black ash) ide post pictures but my cams not working  any help much appreciated.

BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE....EEEE


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2007)

That's normal. Many mantids often change their color after a molt. He may change again too. But whatever color he is after his final molt is the color he will remain.


----------



## Evil_Berzerker (May 27, 2007)

kk thanks, a weight off my mind


----------

